# Interesting Wyndham Ebay listing...Anybody ever try this?



## Shelbyd95 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is the listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/154-000-WYN...81184184774?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4177e229c6

The seller is saying that he will add you as an owner and then after 6 months do a quitclaim and then the points are still considered developer points. (at least that's how I am interpreting it)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 8, 2013)

Seller has 2 deeds - even and odd year with a total point count of 154,000 pts.

That is NOT VIP anything - so you would be paying $299 (Wyndham transfer costs) and about $150 (title and recording costs) time the TWO DEEDS=> $1200 for the ADD YOUR NAME and AGAIN $1200 for take his name OFF transfer.*  So for $2400 you end up with 2 deeds, worth a total of 154000 annual points and NO VIP STATUS*.


Reserve has NOT been met - BIN price is $2,000!

Go looking on the FREE BARGAIN BASEMENTs ads here on TUG and save yourself LOTS by getting a FREE with transfer and closing included .. SAVE about $3,000 ...

Dang, Wyndham VPs are delusional even after they leave the company.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 8, 2013)

The person admits being a Wyndham sales weasels so that in itself is a red flag. Once the person's name is quit claimed off the deed it will no longer be able to be applied towards a VIP level no matter what is said - remember this person was a Wyndham sales weasel and will say anything. Bid on it if you want the points, but don't count on anything else. What wasn't stated is, there will be four transfer fees of $299 each ($1196) and closing costs times 2 if you use it to chase a VIP level.


----------



## presley (Oct 8, 2013)

> However, there is a way if your patient. I just add you as an owner, then six months latter you quick claim me off.




If they can't write English at the third grade level, I can't do business with them.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to freak you all out but I have no intentions of doing business with this seller. Yes, I've done the math on this one and of course it doesn't makes sense to even bid.  I was just wondering if this would be a way to "keep" the VIP benefits with an acct. of 308k and above when reselling/giving them away to someone other than family.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 8, 2013)

I had also noticed this ad (with no interest in the listing, only in the approach) which is why I believe you noted it as well. 

I would be interested too if this approach had proven successful. It sounds like there is at least one vote that says as soon as the original name is taken off, it gets marked as "resale", even if other name(s) were added while the original retail buyer name was on it.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 8, 2013)

Bigrob said:


> I had also noticed this ad (with no interest in the listing, only in the approach) which is why I believe you noted it as well.
> 
> I would be interested too if this approach had proven successful. It sounds like there is at least one vote that says as soon as the original name is taken off, it gets marked as "resale", even if other name(s) were added while the original retail buyer name was on it.



I have experience in this matter. My name was added to my parents contracts along time ago. After several years we removed their names. It was Fairfield at the time and they removed the VIP Platinum membership from the account. I got it back by proving I was an immediate family member otherwise I wouldn't have got it back.


----------



## lcml11 (Oct 8, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> I have experience in this matter. My name was added to my parents contracts along time ago. After several years we removed their names. It was Fairfield at the time and they removed the VIP Platinum membership from the account. I got it back by proving I was an immediate family member otherwise I wouldn't have got it back.



I had asked Wyndham about this trick at one point in time and was advised that as long as a otherwise eligable VIP member was on the account the VIP status would stay.  When no remaining otherwise eligable VIP people were on the account the status would be removed.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 8, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> I had asked Wyndham about this trick at one point in time and was advised that as long as a otherwise eligable VIP member was on the account the VIP status would stay.  When no remaining otherwise eligable VIP people were on the account the status would be removed.



Based on this, it would seem that you should not count on this technique to move you up to VIP. What would be interesting is if this technique would work for someone who has been given bonus points to "try" VIP and they added these types of points in the interim, whether they could get the VIP to "stick". 

Also not sure if you are already VIP but could use such points to move from silver to gold or from gold to platinum.

Sounds like a low probability of success.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Oct 8, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> I have experience in this matter. My name was added to my parents contracts along time ago. After several years we removed their names. It was Fairfield at the time and they removed the VIP Platinum membership from the account. I got it back by proving I was an immediate family member otherwise I wouldn't have got it back.



Wow...you must have been fuming especially since your parents paid all that money for their timeshare.  I'm glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bigrob said:


> Based on this, it would seem that you should not count on this technique to move you up to VIP. What would be interesting is if this technique would work for someone who has been given bonus points to "try" VIP and they added these types of points in the interim, whether they could get the VIP to "stick".
> 
> Also not sure if you are already VIP but could use such points to move from silver to gold or from gold to platinum.
> 
> Sounds like a low probability of success.



Thank you Bigrob for your thoughts on this.  I was hoping someone saw this thread that had success in doing this.


----------



## lcml11 (Oct 9, 2013)

Bigrob said:


> Based on this, it would seem that you should not count on this technique to move you up to VIP. What would be interesting is if this technique would work for someone who has been given bonus points to "try" VIP and they added these types of points in the interim, whether they could get the VIP to "stick".
> 
> Also not sure if you are already VIP but could use such points to move from silver to gold or from gold to platinum.
> 
> Sounds like a low probability of success.



Nice thought.  However, my bonus points eventually go away.  As I understand it, each contract is coded in the computer and the sheet the sales rep runs on the contract shows whether the specific contract is resale or developer bought.  Since that exists, it is probable the VIP eligable points are based on the computer run of the points.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 9, 2013)

Shelbyd95 said:


> Here is the listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/154-000-WYN...81184184774?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4177e229c6
> 
> The seller is saying that he will add you as an owner and then after 6 months do a quitclaim and then the points are still considered developer points. (at least that's how I am interpreting it)



Ive seen a variation on this work. Instead of adding the buyers name and then deleting the seller do this:

The seller creates a corporation and transfers his contracts to it.  Then he sells the corporation stock


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 9, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Ive seen a variation on this work. Instead of adding the buyers name and then deleting the seller do this:
> 
> The seller creates a corporation and transfers his contracts to it.  Then he sells the corporation stock



It seems that placing the points in an LLC of which control could be assigned to different owners might work too. Never tried it but seems like it could work. Of course someone would still have to seriously overpay to get the eligible points so it's a no go from the start for me! VIP just isn't even close to worth what that extra cost to buy represents.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 9, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Ive seen a variation on this work. Instead of adding the buyers name and then deleting the seller do this:
> 
> The seller creates a corporation and transfers his contracts to it.  Then he sells the corporation stock



That's clever. I never would have thought of that....


----------



## comicbookman (Oct 9, 2013)

wouldn't the transfer to a corporation count as a resale?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay - let's get really "strange". Find a Platinum Owner who wants to GIVE you their ownership (give, sell, donate, transfer, WHATEVER).

Figure out if they have ANY SIBLINGS or KIDS or PARENTS. Match your general age and *LEGALLY change YOUR name* to that relative ...

Now, that should solve the problem -- it is a transfer of ownership between the accepted family members!


----------



## 55plus (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the procedure would be that the owner transfers it to the corporation and then sell the corporation. When the new corporation owner makes a reservation it's in the corporation's name. That could be a problem. Will the new owner of the corporation have to pay a $99 reservation fee if there aren't anymore to put the reservation in his/her name? Will Wyndham let you check-in under a corporation? Will the new owner need a corporate ID (If so I can make it) so they don't have to pay for a guest certificate?


----------



## lcml11 (Oct 9, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> I think the procedure would be that the owner transfers it to the corporation and then sell the corporation. When the new corporation owner makes a reservation it's in the corporation's name. That could be a problem. Will the new owner of the corporation have to pay a $99 reservation fee if there aren't anymore to put the reservation in his/her name? Will Wyndham let you check-in under a corporation? Will the new owner need a corporate ID (If so I can make it) so they don't have to pay for a guest certificate?



Excedrin Headache 101.  Does this mean there are one or more Viking Ships for sale out there?


----------



## Uppie_ (Oct 14, 2013)

presley said:


> If they can't write English at the third grade level, I can't do business with them.





presley said:


> However, there is a way if you're patient. I just add you as an owner, then six months latter you quick claim me off.



If we are going to be the grammar police we should probably get it right. The use of your is not the possessive form "your book", but rather the contraction you are. 

FYI I hate the grammar police.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 14, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> That's clever. I never would have thought of that....


 
Not exactly Ron's original idea, it's been posted in here before


----------



## ronparise (Oct 14, 2013)

Uppie_ said:


> If we are going to be the grammar police we should probably get it right. The use of your is not the possessive form "your book", but rather the contraction you are.
> 
> FYI I hate the grammar police.



Exactly right. I've never had an original thought. My genius * is in recognizing a good idea and having the balls to execute it

And to answer Jim's concern...yes it would require a guest confirmation. But you would have 30 to play with

*said with tongue firmly in cheek


----------



## lcml11 (Oct 14, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Exactly right. I've never had an original thought. My genius * is in recognizing a good idea and having the balls to execute it
> 
> And to answer Jim's concern...yes it would require a guest confirmation. But you would have 30 to play with
> 
> *said with tongue firmly in cheek



Actually, not necessarily, Wyndham will permit up to x people that are Officers or owners of the firm to make reservations for themselves without using a guest certificate.  Other  than than exception a guest pass would be needed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 16, 2013)

on topic folks


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 5, 2013)

Interesting to see this has been relisted.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 5, 2013)

re listed but no mention of the VIP benifits


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 6, 2013)

ronparise said:


> re listed but no mention of the VIP benifits



Interesting... I hadn't noticed that at first... I'm wondering if he edited it after re-listing it.


----------

